# Hey guys, I'm looking for some feedback on my website. Thoughts?



## dearlybeloved (Mar 16, 2014)

I just started putting things on it and I'm still not done, so bare with me. I just wanted to get some feedback on what you guys thought and see what could be done better. It's mainly portraits and photographs I've taken while wandering the streets. 

Thanks
Dave

David Aaron Photography


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 16, 2014)

Your website is not optimized and performs poorly. My bandwidth is 110 mbs, and the images take a long time to load. Resize your images to fit the max width at 1080p and reduce the dpi to 72. It appears that this theme also has options for thumbnails. You may want to turn them on to fill the right white space if that is a choice. I see you can click the link, but that's hardly visible. You may also want to increase the size of your font.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 16, 2014)

The large images also do this odd thing where if you click on the top half, it rotates the image, but if you click on t he bottom half, it collapses to thumbnails. Also, while you are building your site and your images are limited, I wouldn't separate them in multiple categories as you have them now. This takes away from user experience causing high movement for little data.


----------



## TheNevadanStig (Mar 16, 2014)

I have zero issues with loading time. Every single pic loaded basically instantaneous for me on a much slower connection 

The only thing I would add is it seems very dull. Some color or background work might liven it up a bit.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 16, 2014)

loads fine after caching, but if it's a problem for one, it'll be a problem for others. we're also located on different sides of the US, so you may be closer to the server. the images are 240 dpi, which is too much and not necessary for web.


----------



## dearlybeloved (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback, I'll take the next lot of time tomorrow to resize them and make them smaller dpi. Is 72 the standard or is that just a legible resolution. They are all 1220x814 otherwise.

I'm also looking to get a better theme since i'm using squarespace. I'm not a big fan of this one but it was the first one I saw that I thought was decent. I guess I'll check others out too.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 16, 2014)

I wasn't being a butthole, it's just what I do for part of a living. 72dpi is web standard.


----------



## dearlybeloved (Mar 16, 2014)

Thats fine, I asked. I know nothing about website and this is a pain to get done because I literally know 0 about what I should be doing with it. I don't even know how to make it show thumbnails as default. :/


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 16, 2014)

The site itself is fine, minus a few tweaks. I prefer the minimalist look and feel. Are you just showing off a personal portfolio, or will you be running a business?


----------



## dearlybeloved (Mar 16, 2014)

Right now I'm just showing off a portfolio. I'd like to sell certain prints and take on bigger clients eventually, but for now I'm still learning. I want to have a site that works well and is a great visual experience. I just dont know how to make this website look the way I want.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 16, 2014)

dearlybeloved said:


> Right now I'm just showing off a portfolio. I'd like to sell certain prints and take on bigger clients eventually, but for now I'm still learning. I want to have a site that works well and is a great visual experience. I just dont know how to make this website look the way I want.



Shoot me a PM, and maybe I can help out a fellow TPF member. My firm has worked on projects with companies and personalities from CNN, Porsche, NASCAR, Motel.com, Jacoby Develpoment and much more.


----------



## dearlybeloved (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks! I just sent you a pm so let me know that it got to you, I didnt see it in my sent folder for some reason.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 16, 2014)

dearlybeloved said:


> Thanks! I just sent you a pm so let me know that it got to you, I didnt see it in my sent folder for some reason.



I responded


----------



## KmH (Mar 16, 2014)

The ppi (it's not dpi) is meaningless for electronic display. It could be 1 ppi or 3000 ppi.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 16, 2014)

KmH said:


> The ppi (it's not dpi) is meaningless for electronic display. It could be 1 ppi or 3000 ppi.



KmH, my mistake. You are correct. Not sure what I was thinking. Thanks for pointing that out; however, the images can still be resized, as they are larger than what the site renders. Doh moment. *face palm*


----------

